# TORO clutch spring



## Ironwrangler_1 (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi guys .
I have a Toro Line trimmer.
family:4hcps.0254ad
model:51930
S/N:240000246
AG-03
I need the primer bulb.
The clutch spring is twisted and I cant find the part on line.
Nobody seems to have a listing for this model except
M&D.And thier only offering filters etc.
I can probably get the primer down the road from me there is a toro 
dealer.And he can probably get the spring to .I just wanted to know if its avail. and how much before i go down there.Can I get just the spring or do I have to buy the whole clutch assem.and is thier someplace online the has these parts .
Thanks for viewing.
As always Steven


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Your trimmer was made for Toro by Homelite. You can look up and purchase parts at the Homelite website.

Select the Service and Support link, then click on the order parts link, accept the terms and you will be able to look at illustrated parts lists, just search on your model number to pull up a breakdown of your trimmer.

The primer looks like it's a Walbro primer and you should be able to locate just about anywhere.

Homelite part number for the primer is 01183. The clutch shows only to be available as an assembly P/N 3075601.

Best of Luck... :thumbsup:


----------

